# 10'X12' Mirror Glued To Wall



## GeorgeCan (Aug 26, 2011)

How Do I Remove A Large 10'X12' mirror ,glued to wall?


----------



## ramcr913 (Jan 4, 2011)

No idea how to actually remove the mirror, as there is no telling what kinda glue was used, and no way to know what kind of glue coverage is holding the mirror up. I would suspect it is held up with liquid nails or something similar, and most likely they used up a full tube, shooting a wavy line till the tube was empty.
Having said that, I would buy some cheap contact paper and cover the whole mirror first to prevent the glass shards from flying when the mirror breaks. And it will break...

Maybe you could score it with a glass cutter and get behind it with a putty knife, if you're lucky you could control the breakage. Some heat on the putty knife may help too.

As for whats behind the mirror, expect the worst; if you don't have to cut out the 10 x 12 drywall and replace it you'll be lucky, but you never know.
Good luck, and post your results.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of old threads on the topic, but with a mirror that large, things can go south in a hurry. It might be best to a professional glass company to remove it. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/mirror-removal-89635/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/removing-mirror-above-my-fireplace-104551/


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I removed something similar once. It was well glued to the wall from fllor to ceiling. Draped a tarp over the mirror. Broke it up through the tarp with a hammer. Removed the tarp and CAREFULLY removed the remaining broken pieces with a putting knife while wearing heavy gloves and a jacket, starting at the top and working my way down. Drywall was damaged when done - was easiest to just replace the drywall in the area of the mirror.

I have also removed a large bathroom vanity mirror that readily was pryed off the wall in one piece as it was only adhered with a few daps of glue...

YMMV...


----------

